# Waterloo phantom review



## slingingslime (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone use one? If so what do you think of it? I cant find much info. Looking for a spinning rod for the wife. Looks to be in my price range for a popping cork rod.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

I have one I was given. Not bad for light plastics. I never throw corks so could help there. I have grown more fond of the faster actions. 
Seems like a decent rod for the money and it's definitely LIGHT. I put my core on it one day and it felt lighter than the backcountry I normally run.


----------



## slingingslime (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks may get one and let the ol lady try it.... i held one at academy and it def felt light


----------



## DLang_TexasSlam (Jun 30, 2015)

i just won a phantom in a fishing tournament and i am about to put a low pro baitcaster on it. It feels very light and i like the light action it has.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a Phantom. It is a medium fast, baitcaster. It is a great rod for the money. Very light and sensitive. For a popping cork, I would get a plain medium if you can find one.

I asked Waterloo about these rods at the fishing show. The Phantom is their production rod, it is Waterloo's design but made by a third party. This is why you don't see them on their website but see them at places like Bucees or Academy.

I would buy another one.


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

I find mine just doesn't have the backbone I'm used to. Might end up selling it. Using it with a popping cork will wear you out in no time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I tried one of my buddies for five casts and gave it back, not a fan.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

For about the same price, you can get a Laguna liquid and you will like the feel and strength.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

SeaY'all said:


> For about the same price, you can get a Laguna liquid and you will like the feel and strength.


Much lighter and more backbone for sure. I have a medium Liquid series casting and spinning. They are great rods with great people backing them.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I tried one of my buddies for five casts and gave it back, not a fan.





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Much lighter and more backbone for sure. I have a medium Liquid series casting and spinning. They are great rods with great people backing them.


no one saw that coming..............


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I tried one of my buddies for five casts and gave it back, not a fan.


Which buddy?



SeaY'all said:


> For about the same price, you can get a Laguna liquid and you will like the feel and strength.


Bomp!!! What parallel universe is $108 & $199 about the same? :rotfl:

Not knocking Laguna by any means but the Phantom is $108. Great rod at that price point and of course if you want to spend more you probably can find a better rod.


----------



## dorado172 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Phanton Spinning rod*

I picked up a 7' spinning rod this spring and used it at least a dozen times. It is light but I like it more for soft plastics than my popping cork. I have had no problem bringing in reds up to 26" so far.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Which buddy?
> Brandon
> 
> Bomp!!! What parallel universe is $108 & $199 about the same? :rotfl:
> ...


Laguna Liquids are $159, even cheaper if you pick one up from the fishing show.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Which buddy?
> 
> Bomp!!! What parallel universe is $108 & $199 about the same? :rotfl:
> 
> Not knocking Laguna by any means but the Phantom is $108. Great rod at that price point and of course if you want to spend more you probably can find a better rod.


New liquids are 159. You should check your prices


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

SeaY'all said:


> New liquids are 159. You should check your prices


10-4, so for a 47.22% premium, the OP can get a Laguna. Us being number guys. :brew2:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

:rotfl::rotfl:


Zeitgeist said:


> 10-4, so for a 47.22% premium, the OP can get a Laguna. Us being number guys. :brew2:


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Never tried any of the modestly priced Waterloo rods, but their top tier are hands down the best I've ever used. Tier 1, don't substitute


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

I purchased a Waterloo Salinity last month and like it a lot. I have 2 Hookspit rods also and like them equally as well........just not enough time to use them as much as I would like..


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice light rod, but too flimsy for my taste, even the medium is just a soft plastic rod IMO. Would not use it for popping corks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Also I would check the warrenty on the Waterloo , then the laguna on these production rods you will buy the laguna ...... Just sayin it a hard to be warrenty on a $159.00 rod . They have a bunch a Roy's and the shop in Katy


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I have one and it's nice and light and I like the foam grip. I just throw plastics with it. The only complaint I have is the hook keeper at the base of the rod broke off after several uses and I always rinse and take care of my rods. It just broke right above the wrap on both sides 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

Not enough backbone for P Corks as others have stated already. I bought 2 at academy last weekend along with 2 of the H20 blue rods with micro guides. All 4 were for spinning reels. The H20's were perfect. Around 80 bucks or so. You don't need an expensive set up for chunking corks. All of my other non popping rigs set on much nicer hardware.


----------



## djohn71 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Great entry level Waterloo*

I tried the Phantoms when they first came out at Roy's Bait and Tackle, found them to be a good all around rod. I mainly fish reds with multiple baits, including popping cork and Gulp, soft plastics and crank baits. Swapped out my first set for Baitrunners, which were better suited for throwing the lighter corks a little further. Bought two more Phantoms as my backups this year. I will buy a couple more next year when I change out my reels for new product.

I liked the Phantoms when I was throwing lighter jig heads or Corkies this past winter for trout. The rod has a faster tip, which gave it a little better sensitivity on the green fish (not as sensitive as a Phenix or Ultra Mag, but better than most in its price point) The EVA grips cleanup nicely. Rods had enough back bone for reds up to 10 lbs and a couple of jacks. The rod matches nicely with Stradic CI4 2500 or 3000.

For the record it is a North American production rod, despite what a few of the previous posters have said on other threads, but maybe they can go start a Laguna thread and get off Waterloos, lol.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I have the 7' med/fast bait caster and it is perfect for soft plastics imho. I don't think it would be a good popping cork rod at all. Find something a little stiffer. And like others have said you can usually find a good popping rod for well under $100.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

I have one, and I love it. Waterloo isn't MAKING the blanks in Victoria, they buy blanks and turn them into rods. 90% of what you experience with a rod is the blank itself. So they have good materials and their design and it gets put together in a factory somewhere. I'm happy to buy a rod with a great blank and less detail and save the cash. If your wife is throwing a cork, there will be zero noticeable difference between a rod with a great blank and a bunch of frills and a rod with no frills. 

The other thing I like about it is that it's got a short butt, weighs very little, and isn't covered in cork. I was considering a Falcon when I got mine and what put me over was the more minimal design. I can actually fit this thing into a scupper hole in a pinch.

They are great rods, sturdy, I've landed good fish on it, and its super sensitive. It was hard to get used to the upgrade from a fiberglass medium heavy rod to one that I can feel the action on a 4" paddle tail.

I'm sure there are folks out there who can't live with a 4/5 star rod, and this won't do for them. For me, I couldn't tell the difference between this rod and a $300 rod. They both get snagged on oysters and grass the same, and neither does the casting for me.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

artys only said:


> Also I would check the warrenty on the Waterloo , then the laguna on these production rods you will buy the laguna ...... Just sayin it a hard to be warrenty on a $159.00 rod . They have a bunch a Roy's and the shop in Katy


 sounds like you plan on mistreating the rod and breaking it if your worried about a warranty...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I hate rod threads, everyone gets their panties in a wad.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I hate rod threads, everyone gets their panties in a wad.


Lol! Good one


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

In honor of this fine thread, I snapped a picture of a 7ft medium Waterloo, Phantom. This one was at the 59/Kirby location.

Staying true to the OP'S comment about using it for a popping cork, this would be the action and length you would want. Straight up medium.

Rod felt great, definitely firm enough for the application requested. Don't confuse it with the medium fast or medium light that others have.


----------



## 21shallow (Jun 27, 2013)

*Phantom*

Bought one for my wife, Med fast 7'6. Specifically for corks, used the other night pier fishing and worked great no complaints but i'm not throwing it. Liked to try a casting rod for myself.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> I asked Waterloo about these rods at the fishing show. _The Phantom is their production rod, it is Waterloo's design but made by a third party. This is why you don't see them on their website but see them at places like Bucees or Academy.
> _


I looked at buying a rod manufacturing business some years back. They had been a very respected name, and built good rods (for the time), but had sold their souls to get into Academy and WalMart. They sold a lot more rods, but kept getting squeezed to sell cheaper and cheaper, and eventually resorted to cheapening the quality of the rods. Their name/reputation kept them selling for a while, until enough people figured it out. The brand was ruined, and the company was all but dead - which I'm sure is why they were selling it.

I hope Waterloo isn't going the same way.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have the rod Zeitgeist posted and its the only one that i use for popping cork. I dont throw corks much but it does great when i do. Ive caught some big reds on it and it holds up well.


----------

